

Gmail Improves "Undo Send" - bunglebooz
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/gmail-improves-undo-send.html

======
pytxab
Personally, the "Undo Send" feature is one of my all-time favorites in Gmail.
A lot of people are comparing it to an outbox, but while the two are
functionally similar, they are psychologically different. The undo send simply
gives you a few extra seconds to re-read your email and catch any small errors
before sending.

When the feature first launched, I was worried I would eventually adjust to
it, and stop re-reading emails before clicking "send". So far, that has not
happened - it's effectively a psychological trick that continues to make my
emails better proof-read.

------
thiele
The blog post makes it confusing about what was actually improved.

Gmail just increased the time you have to "undo". Before the max was 10
seconds. Now you can choose up to 30 seconds.

~~~
whatwhatwhat
yeah... poor use of the word 'constantly'

------
Jkeg
Unlimited undo to Gmail users until the E-mail is open would make sense too.

~~~
danhak
This point was raised when Gmail originally launched the feature. The problem
is that it would essentially act as a read receipt, which is a privacy
concern.

~~~
duck
Plus it would add to confusion - you see it in your inbox (unread) and then
you don't and wonder what happened. With Exchange you can do this and it
usually just gets ugly in practice.

~~~
CWIZO
It would also be wired for us BlackBerry users, where we get the email
instantly, and then it wouldn't be in the inbox when you check it on your PC.

------
JeremyBanks
Revolutionary.

An outbox would be pretty nice.

~~~
stanleydrew
What's wrong with the already existing Drafts feature?

~~~
_delirium
I tend to use Drafts more for emails that aren't actually completed, and an
outbox for emails that are completed but with one last chance for me to look
them over before they go out.

~~~
DougBTX
You can add labels to emails in the Drafts folder, so you could have an
"Outbox" label if you wanted to.

